# syncronisation ipad- mac



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

boujour les gens .... 

et voilà après un an avec mac os -x je passe aussi à ipad .... 

J'ai découvert de nouvelles choses et je suis contente ! :love:

On m'a parlé d une application qui me permetterais de pouvoir travailler sur mon mac a distance avec mon ipad ??? 

j'imagine que vous devez connaitre ca ???? 

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Octobre 2011)

Ton titre de post laissait penser à une autre interprétation.
Pour ta question va voir ici:
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/controler-son-mac-a-distance-avec-son-ipad-667682.html


----------



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

oup's désolé ! 

merci pour l info !!!


----------



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

*j utiliserais mon sujet pour une toute autre question adapté au titre !!! 

j'ai téléchargé 3 jeux qui ne veulent pas passer sur l'ipad lors de la synchronisation ... je me demandais d'ou provenais l'erreur ... ce sont toutes des applications appstore et j'ai bien regardé pour ipad. 

merci *


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Octobre 2011)

Quand tu connectes ton ipad sur ton MAC/PC tu ouvres itunes et tu cliques sur ton ipad dans la colonne de gauche.
Ensuite tu cliques sur "APPs" et là tu vérifie dans la liste des Apps que celles que tu veux retrouver sur ton ipad soient cochées.
Si elle sont cochées elles apparaîtrons sur ton ipad si elles ne sont pas cochées, tu les coches puis tu synchronises et après synchro elles seront sur ton ipad.


----------



## ptinous (13 Octobre 2011)

C ce que j ai fais !!! Mais on dirait que ça passe a travers et il n y a pas d info genre pas de place ou incompatibilité ... ????


----------



## Leo127 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour amis MacGénération ! 

Comme tout le monde hier soir j'ai voulu installé IOS 5 sur mon IPAD mais lorsque tout est téléchargé il ne veut pas s'intaller , j'ai deja jailbreak certains appareils avec cette itunes , il est a jours 10.5 , cependant en regardant sur des forums , j'ai vu qu'il y a des problemes concernant les fichiers HOST , je me rapelle avoir modifié une ligne et j'ai peur que sa soit le probleme ! 
J'ai un Macbook pro avec le lion et j'ai installer aussi la derniere mise a jours. 

Voila le message quand j'essaye de le mettre à jours 

'' L'ipad "X" n'a pas pu être restauré. This device isn't eligible fort the requested build.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## iHugo (14 Octobre 2011)

Pour mon travail j'utilise GotoMyPC et chez moi j'utilise logmein


----------

